# About Operating System?



## pathakshrikant (Sep 15, 2006)

Now days more and more versions of OS is available. I want to know which is best for me ? I have my DTP setup


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 15, 2006)

go for windows XP , it is good for DTP,  i am not sure about linux bcos i dont know whether the application which u will b using are available for linux


----------



## anandk (Sep 15, 2006)

same here, i use winxp so can suggest only that


----------



## Pragadheesh (Sep 15, 2006)

Njoy wid XP SP2 dude..


----------



## n2casey (Sep 15, 2006)

WinXP is ultimate. So try for that


----------



## romeo_8693 (Sep 15, 2006)

windows platform..cos u have all the soft's req readily available...
linux is not a bad choice considering the recent developements but UI is not as friendly as windows...plus power soft's such as photoshop and CD are only for win platform....


----------



## slagad (Sep 16, 2006)

Windows XP 
 No need to write the same word 100 times


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 16, 2006)

XP


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 16, 2006)

Windows XP Pro !


----------



## readermaniax (Sep 16, 2006)

Windows Xp Pro With Unattended Sevice pack 3 ... wrks best!


----------



## kalpik (Sep 17, 2006)

^^ There is no SP3 for windows XP yet.. As for me, Ubuntu is my primary OS.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2006)

slagad said:
			
		

> Windows XP


Crap XP Just once is enough
One OS for viruses [XP], one OS for the filthy rich [OSX] and one ultimate OS that binds them all in darkness and eliminate them [Linux]


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 17, 2006)

windows vista rc1 is good bu LinuX is BETTER


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2006)

romeo_8693 said:
			
		

> windows platform..cos u have all the soft's req readily available...
> linux is not a bad choice considering the recent developements but UI is not as friendly as windows...plus power soft's such as photoshop and CD are only for win platform....


LMAO...
UI is not friendly? Ever seen an OS that has tooltip help even for the smallest buttons and menu controls ? And you surely havent felt the power of the GIMP and the Inkscape... sigh. If you have used linux for a large time (>1 month in hours) talk against it, else dont compare, dont even think to.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Sep 17, 2006)

Why dont u go fr a Xp+Linux dual boot setup?


----------



## rohan (Sep 17, 2006)

i agree with nitish... xp+linux is the best combo out there. To select one of 'em, i'd anytime go with windows xp... it's the best OS out there. Windows simply rocks. fer linux, suse 10.1 is damn sexy. You can also try windows 2003.. that's equally sweet


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 17, 2006)

XP is the best choice for ur work.
Keep XP updated with recent patches and a good AV and firewall.
I have been using XP x64, Avast and windows firewall about a year but had no problem with it. Even when I was using XP 32 bit I had no problem.
But rember to use leagal XP as it will serve u with latest patches automatically


----------



## aryayush (Sep 17, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> one OS for the filthy rich [OSX] and one ultimate OS that binds them all in darkness and eliminate them [Linux]


If you buy a copy of genuine Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 and all the hardware required to run it, it will cost you in excess of forty thousand for a half decent system and in excess of sixty thousand for a good one. iMac 17" is available for Rs. 50,000 only. It is NOT only for the filthy rich. For that price you get an incredibly cool, wireless and compact desktop with a remote running on one of the best processors and the best operating system in the world. And the class it exudes is just priceless! You have to use a Mac to comprehend how outstanding a product it is.
And Linux according to you is the ultimate OS? LOL! Even the simplest Linux distro needs a helluva lot of troubleshooting to get it to do simple tasks such as playing a video, a flash file or even installing an application. The lack of hardware support is another major concern.



			
				rohan said:
			
		

> i'd anytime go with windows xp... it's the best OS out there.


Yeah, sure! The next best thing since sliced bread!! 

I recently purchased an Apple MacBook Pro 17" and installed Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 using Boot Camp on it thinking that I might have to use it because I was new to Mac or it might cause some problem. Till date, the only times I have booted into Windows were when my father wanted to play Solitaire!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 17, 2006)

You will never get a definite answer on this.
If you prefer an OS with good hardware support and lots of applications besides DTP then go for Windows XP. 
If you prefer something that will be cheap but you don't mind playing about a bit to enable few proprietory softwares then go for Linux.
If you have enough money then go for a good Mac OS X, nothing like it.


----------



## rohan (Sep 17, 2006)

one day, i have money
one day, i buy mac
that day, still use xp


----------



## romeo_8693 (Sep 20, 2006)

@qwerty
what i mean is if that guy has never worked on OS(i dnt think he hasnt) then its no prob...but if he has wrked on win b4 the migrating and getting used to KDE and GNOME takes bit of time....this is from my personal exp...i've been using(rather tasting )diff flavoures of linux for a month now.....as far as gimp is concerned...geting hang of it is a prob(i tried gimp in xp,and its nice!!!).


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 20, 2006)

well guys i think rather than which os to go for we should tell its pros & cons and let the person to decide himself rather than forcing a particular thing on him. after *its all the matter of personal choice and its a democracy
*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 20, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> If you buy a copy of genuine Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 and all the hardware required to run it, it will cost you in excess of forty thousand for a half decent system and in excess of sixty thousand for a good one. iMac 17" is available for Rs. 50,000 only. It is NOT only for the filthy rich. For that price you get an incredibly cool, wireless and compact desktop with a remote running on one of the best processors and the best operating system in the world. And the class it exudes is just priceless! You have to use a Mac to comprehend how outstanding a product it is.
> And Linux according to you is the ultimate OS? LOL! Even the simplest Linux distro needs a helluva lot of troubleshooting to get it to do simple tasks such as playing a video, a flash file or even installing an application. The lack of hardware support is another major concern.
> 
> Yeah, sure! The next best thing since sliced bread!!
> ...


Yo, that's what you think. I've not had ANY issues running linux FYKI. No hardware issues, no media problems, no installing problems either. And naw naw naw, I am 17 and have had no courses, no books, nothing related to linux; just 32 hours on it and I was ready. You havent tried out a package manager I assume. And dont use 'troubleshooting' at the wrong place. what trouble are you shooting at? I dont see any!
Am not against mac but I would also like to point out that when one's prime objective is to play games, and he has a 50k budget for it, why would he go for a mac where he can get an XP system at a lower price ? Filthy rich in computering meant more than the average one spends (35-40) on the system, I wasnt talking about lacs. And not to mention the low availiblity of products for macs, not too low but definitely lower than XP and Linux.


----------



## JGuru (Sep 20, 2006)

Linux is the better choice. It's cheaper (TCO), reliable, secure. There are very good
 softwares available for DTP & Office work. Once the person he/she understands
 Linux & get used to the environment. They will prefer Linux!!!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 22, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Yo, that's what you think. I've not had ANY issues running linux FYKI. No hardware issues, no media problems, no installing problems either. And naw naw naw, I am 17 and have had no courses, no books, nothing related to linux; just 32 hours on it and I was ready. You havent tried out a package manager I assume. And dont use 'troubleshooting' at the wrong place. what trouble are you shooting at? I dont see any!
> Am not against mac but I would also like to point out that when one's prime objective is to play games, and he has a 50k budget for it, why would he go for a mac where he can get an XP system at a lower price ? Filthy rich in computering meant more than the average one spends (35-40) on the system, I wasnt talking about lacs. And not to mention the low availiblity of products for macs, not too low but definitely lower than XP and Linux.


See, you can install Windows or Linux on a Mac along with Mac OS X Tiger 10.4.x, but you cannot install OS X on a PC. To top that off, you do not even need to restart to boot into the other OSes.
Just do this little exercise. Go to your nearest Apple authorised reseller and ask them to give you the demo of an iMac. Use it once. I am sure you won't be quite so sure of your comments after you have used it. I have seen people switching to Linux and going back to Windows but I haven't seen people leaving the Mac platform in favour of Windows or Linux. That does not mean that they are inferior, but a Mac is just infinitely superior. I did not much care for a Mac earlier... but that was before I bought an Apple MacBook Pro 17". This machine totally changed the way I thought about Apple and its products.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 22, 2006)

If you want a low cost and less maintaince option, I'd say linux will be a good idea along with scribus.
Here's a small article on scribus *linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/09/scribus-free-dtp-software-for-linux.html.
You can obtain scribus from *www.scribus.net/modules.php?op=modload&name=Downloads&file=index. It's available for linux as well as windows and Mac.
BTW, I wonder if he checked the topic again. No replies from him.


----------



## aku (Sep 22, 2006)

mAC osx Tiger


----------

